# [w] SM metal scouts w. shotguns [h] various



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

As the title says, looking for 7-9 of the old metal space marine scout models armed with shotguns. Preferably unpainted, or stripped at the very least.

I have lots of stuff / parts / bits for trade from the 40k and WHFB ranges, just let know what you're after and I'll see what I can dig up.

Thanks for reading !


----------

